# is this metamucil



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think it looks better when it gets mixed in a disposer... :laughing:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yuck. Sure looks like it.

I agree with what the last guy said, the disposal does a great job of mixing it and jamming it in the drain.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

clarkplumber562 said:


>


 Taste it.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks more like Cream of Wheat to me, what does it taste like?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know but I sure in **** should of used some about 10 hours ago. 

Went to a haunted trail last night and they was selling those sourdough pretzels. End of night and I ended up with 5 of them, free. 


Well, the back door is about to explode off the back of the house and there's the equivalent of a concrete truck with 8 yards @ a 2 slump trying to leave. 


It's not working, and I'm lightheaded.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I don't know but I sure in **** should of used some about 10 hours ago.
> 
> Went to a haunted trail last night and they was selling those sourdough pretzels. End of night and I ended up with 5 of them, free.
> 
> ...


I just about **** myself laughing at your post..:laughing:" 2" slump" should be on a warning label at taco bell


----------

